

Oracle buys ksplice - madao
http://www.ksplice.com/
This is going to be a big shame if they pull support for everything but Oracle linux
======
pasbesoin
jbyers is right. This duplicates the older thread (that is not his/her
thread),

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2791115>

that actually has some (useful) conversation (e.g. the observation that it
appears ksplice may now become Oracle-only).

The /newest front page currently has three posts that duplicate this news.
Only 2791115 (not one of those three) has any useful conversation.

